# Just Zigs



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Today on the way to the mailbox I stopped for some quick pics. We're waiting for a tropical storm (for the weekend) and it's not quite sunny enough to get nice pics but...here are some:


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww he is beautiful. What a sweet heart


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is such a handsome boy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He looks so inquisitive!  Ziggy is an adorable boy!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Obviously there is lots to look at on the way to the mail box.  He's lovely.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ziggy is adorable, I love the last picture.


----------

